# Telnetverbindung aufbauen



## jenzi (13. Jan 2006)

Also ich versuche eine Verbindung auf einen Server aufzubauen. Mit einem Telnet-Client funktioniert das auch. Nun will ich aber, dass das mein Programm automatisch macht und dort Befehle ausführt, die ich sonst von hand in den Telnet-Client eingeben muss.

Zum testen versuch ich erstmal eine Verbindung herzustellen (was auch klappt), nur leider bekomm ich vom Server keine Rückmeldung.

--->Was mach ich falsch???


```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

class test {	
	public static int port = 23; 
	public static String server = "slswoz"; 
	
	public static void main(String args[]) throws Exception
	{
		BufferedReader userIn = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
		
		// Verbindung mit dem Server wird aufgebaut
		Socket t = null;
		try {		
			t = new Socket(server, port);
		}
		catch (UnknownHostException e) {
			System.out.println("findet den Host nicht.");
		}
		// zum Test wird der Name des Verbindungspartners ausgegeben
		System.out.println(t.getInetAddress());

		// Leser und Schreiber
		BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(t.getInputStream()));
		PrintWriter os = new PrintWriter(t.getOutputStream());
			
		String command = null;
		do
		{
			for ( String response; ( response = in.readLine() ) != null; )
		                System.out.println( response );
			System.out.print("Eingabe: ");
			command = userIn.readLine();
			os.println(command);
			os.flush();
		} while (command != null);
		t.close();
	}
}
```


----------



## Murray (13. Jan 2006)

Das kann so nicht klappen: telnet ist ja weitaus mehr als eine Umleitung der Konsole über TCP/IP. Man kann sich nicht einfach mit dem Port verbinden und das, was man in einem echten Telnet-Client getippt hätte, als ASCII-Daten dort abkippen.


----------



## jenzi (13. Jan 2006)

ich hab das so in einem Buch gefunden. sollte funktionieren. wie funktioniert den Telnet? wie komuniziert denn ein telnet-client? ich find keine erklährung zum aufbauen einer telnet-verbindung.


----------



## Murray (13. Jan 2006)

Das Telnet-Protocol ist im sog. RFC 854 spezifiziert - Google findet da sicher eine Menge, z.B. das hier.


----------



## Jenzi (13. Jan 2006)

Super. Danke. Hilft mir voll weiter. Ich denke das könnte klappen. Danke


----------

